# ramp festival whitetop mtn va



## strollingbones (Mar 15, 2009)

they served 100s of bbq chicken dinners and this is the rack for cooking....they can flip a lot of chickens with one turn:







this is from the molasses festival, same place:






one of the wild ponies at mt rogers state park, they are very tame and a lot of fun to watch on the hike to the top of the meadows


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 15, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> they served 100s of bbq chicken dinners and this is the rack for cooking....they can flip a lot of chickens with one turn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a lot of fun--



tame wild ponies ?


----------

